# bowfishing carp



## the salmon kid (Jan 8, 2010)

when is the beast time to bow fish carp? i live in Oregon and there are not a whole lot of carp here but i was wondering if there is a specific season that is good for carp.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Check your regulations, but when they spawn is a good time.


----------

